# The most expensive strain in US



## Brouli (Feb 4, 2007)

moderators dont get me wrong  im  not talkin about selling but wat is the most expesive  strain per gram , ounce  etc.

and what is so god about chronic i just check other thread about prices  and dammm chronic is expensive  im just curious why ??

ok  just  mention a prices in your are to compare .:banana:


----------



## Droster (Feb 4, 2007)

Well...where Im from a gram of dro is $15 and a gram of purp is $20-$25


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 4, 2007)

_ya same here can get a gram of kind bud for ten dro for 15 and have 20 depends uwho u get it from_


----------



## krotch (Feb 4, 2007)

i can get 1g of kona for 10 bucks. it gets me plenty baked. cheap too...


----------



## samiam03 (Feb 7, 2007)

Where I live everything is over priced. I guess it just has to do witht the area. A G of dirt is like $15 and a G of the good stuff is $25- 30. You just gotta find a hook up is all. Of course buying in bulk always helps lower the price heh....


----------



## RedandWhite (Feb 7, 2007)

$20.00 per gram gets you high-octane, home-grown organic around these parts.


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 7, 2007)

Over here about $2USD gets you around 1-2G's of basic stuff.Harder stuff usually goes by the ounce sometimes and can be any from $50USD up.


----------



## samiam03 (Feb 7, 2007)

*
Carribean smoker 20... I think im coming to live with you. I can so afford those prices 
*


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 7, 2007)

^^female?j/k.lol


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice avatar, caribbean! I love the colour purple...

"Purple Haze is blowin' my mind..."  

Nelson

$2USD...that would be sweet!


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 7, 2007)

^^Thanks!As with everything, nothing is forever..slowly the portions are reducing but the price is staying the same .lol


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 7, 2007)

Well in high times they have something like this every month... I'm pretty sure its high times... I get them mixed up becuase I read three of them.  Anyways, last I saw Strawberry cough was going for $580 an Oz out west.


----------



## night501 (Feb 7, 2007)

not to offend anyone but $580 an oz. ? i hope you at least get a reacharound.


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 8, 2007)

Haha... seriously, I'm pretty sure that number was even on weed tracker.com.  Just the average B+ commercial hydro goes for 350 in NYC.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 8, 2007)

night501 said:
			
		

> not to offend anyone but $580 an oz. ? i hope you at least get a reacharound.


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:   Nelson


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 8, 2007)

woops, that was the super sour g-13 organically grown... for 585 an oz in De... sorry mixing facts.


----------



## Droster (Feb 8, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> woops, that was the super sour g-13 organically grown... for 585 an oz in De... sorry mixing facts.


That better be some one hitter and you fall on the floor cause your so balsted bud. lol


----------



## Brouli (Feb 8, 2007)

unless you get 1 Oz  of seeds  for  white widow


----------

